# 50+ Jersey



## NABodie (Jul 29, 2013)

Would anyone here be interested in a 50+ jersey? Cost is going to be $59 Shipped. Jersey info and sizing can be found: https://www.owayo.com/us/cycling-custom-jerseys.htm

Send me a PM if you would like one.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

A lot of us don't wear spandex anymore.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bsieb said:


> A lot of us don't wear spandex anymore.


^^^ this. Nice design, tho.
=s


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

bsieb said:


> A lot of us don't look good in spandex anymore.


In my case.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

bsieb said:


> A lot of us don't wear spandex anymore.


Whattaya wear... a Jean-Jacket?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Royal kit fits my old man physique really well. No one wants to see us old geezers in spandex, just dont do it


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Whattaya wear... a Jean-Jacket?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> A lot of us don't wear spandex anymore.


But most of us wear "the whole kit".









Great design though.:thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Whattaya wear... a Jean-Jacket?


I wear thrift store cowboy shirts and cargo shorts over bibs. Pretty standard for mountain people.


----------

